
Meet Zorya, New OSS Google Compute Engine Instance Scheduler - vadimska
Zorya helps to reduce compute costs of non-production environments by about 60%<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;doitintl&#x2F;zorya
======
shayale
10x guys for sharing!

------
ranr
AMAZING!

